

Ask HN: How would you feel if you were Gray Powell? - inovica

We've all read about how Gray Powell lost the iPhone prototype, but how would you feel in his shoes? Obviously the day after he lost it he had to admit to his boss what had happened, but now that Gizmodo have put his name, his photograph, his Facebook and Twitter accounts for all to see (including the latest 'news' that he lost it on his birthday) surely there must be a lot of pressure on the guy.  I feel quite sorry for him which is why I'm posting this, but wondering how people here would deal with such media attention/intrusion into your life?
======
matthavener
Duh, put adwords on all my personal pages! (joke)

------
pierrefar
Apple has an opportunity here: if they publicly signal their support for him,
they will earn a ton of goodwill and make Gizmodo look even more idiotic. If
Apple fires him, Gizmodo would have won.

------
faramarz
I wonder if Apple has grounds to legally fire him.

It's probably a good opportunity for Apple to handle this case with delicacy
and earn more brownie points.

------
dutchbrit
I think it's pretty childish on Gizmodo's behalf, what extra value does it
bring to anyone besides getting a kick out of public humiliation.

